# Top and bottom heat press



## tshirtn00b (May 23, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone can recommend a heat press that has a heating element on both the top and bottom so that both sides of a garment can be decorated?

I fathom something I am searching could be found in laundromat. The only thing I have found is this and I can't even find it on the geoknight.com website: Top and Bottom Heat, Heat Presses: The Digital DC16 and DK8

When I google the part number, very few listings come back. I have only briefly searched for this item but I figured since I always turn to the resources on this forum anyways, I might as well start my search here.

Thanks


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

You can press on both sides of the shirt already, so why waste money on a 2 sided heat press? Besides you are setting yourself up for some serious burns and I would assume the material would scorch or burn while you were lining it all up. All you have to do is print both sides separately and put a piece of teflon or paper inside the shirt so that the first image wouldn't bleed into the second one. I've done two sided prints and didn't have any problems with them.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I would not want a press that does this. a waste of money. Most of us that work with press know that all you need to do is turn the shirt over and do the other side.


----------



## tshirtn00b (May 23, 2008)

Thanks guys for your input. I guess the only reason we were considering a press like this is because we are dye subbing gloves, not shirts. The gloves go onto a hand form (aluminum i believe) but after thinking about things the heat may transfer through enough to the other side to print both sides of the glove at the same time. 

If my understanding of the dye-sub process is correct, 400 degrees for 60 seconds, it would double the time it took to do an "all over" print. Is there anything I may be overlooking here?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

tshirtn00b said:


> Thanks guys for your input. I guess the only reason we were considering a press like this is because we are dye subbing gloves, not shirts. The gloves go onto a hand form (aluminum i believe) but after thinking about things the heat may transfer through enough to the other side to print both sides of the glove at the same time.
> 
> If my understanding of the dye-sub process is correct, 400 degrees for 60 seconds, it would double the time it took to do an "all over" print. Is there anything I may be overlooking here?


Personally, if I was going to do this, I would do one side at a time. The heat may transfer through somewhat, but you may end up destroying the other side's print in the process. Just do one side, flip it over and do the other side. It looks like you're trying to save a step, but in the process you may end up destroying the product. It is better to take your time and do something right, than to take shortcuts and make a bunch of expensive garbage.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't understand how you could line up both sides at the same time. Part of doing the second side is lining the image up properly on the flip side. Maybe there is a way, but I don't know how well it would turn out. I agree with the posts you already got, and mine is in addition to. 

Do you have a link to the hand mold that goes inside? I'd like to see that. If you do, thanks alot.


----------



## tshirtn00b (May 23, 2008)

This for an "all over" print on a 10,000 pc order of gloves. There is no need to line anything up and in order to keep production costs down, we want to minimize the amount of time it takes to complete this order.

Kelly, I can get you a picture of the hand forms on Monday. If I get some time over the weekend I'll sketch something up.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Geo Knight has an add on heated bottom platen - Geo Knight & Co Inc - Heat Presses Heat Press Machines Heat Press Machinery

I have always thought a press with a heated bottom would be useful for dye sub. I position the hard substrates face down. I print out the images with an enlarged product outline around them and center the item within the outline. Then I have to flip it all over to get it on the press which is a very wobbly proposition. With a heated bottom I could just lift the sheet and slide it on. Then I could add top graphics. 

If the hand form keeps the product rigid and you attach it securely I think it is totally feasible to come up with a solution. It is definitely worth some testing with 10,000 units. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## tshirtn00b (May 23, 2008)

I'm going to fire up the press as soon as I get into work tomorrow. Provided I can actually get to work with all this snow that got dumped on us over the weekend!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

WOW I don't think that press would really be needed in the t-shirt business. My hands are burning now from just reading about a heated bottom platen.


----------



## tshirtn00b (May 23, 2008)

I tested out the gloves today and unfortunately it did not work out how I envisioned it. In theory it sounds like it would be plausible but in production, at least with the equipment I have, it is not. One of the reasons is that I don't think the heat is penetrating through the hand form enough to heat the dye sub ink on the underside. Or it may be the pad on the bottom is not providing enough pressure. I'll try with a thin steel plate under it to see what happens but I think the outcome will be the same. 

Unfortunately the hand form is a necessity as it allows for the little nooks and crannies to be printed as well in turn giving the final product a better look when it is being worn. If anyone has any ideas, I would be very interested to hear them.

Thanks


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Aww, sorry to hear, Tom. I just read your post from the other day (sorry) and I was going to say how cool of you to offer to make up a sketch or whatever to show me the hand - but don't go out of your way or anything like that, as cool as that was to say...

As far as the practical use of the hand form today... I don't really have anything for you. I've not heard of this in any time I've spent reading on the forum, but of course, if I come across anything, or someone who I think can help, I'll send them or it your way.

I am still having trouble envisioning more than a hand, something like a manaquin hand, in a glove, under the press. Is that a close idea?


----------

